# Bolens 1600 Hydro Eliminator - Day 1



## Dejablue

Former JD owner who refused to replace one more starter motor buys vintage Bolens tractor...film at eleven.

I found the new machine on Craigslist yesterday, and carted it home this afternoon.
I think it was a good price, and really only needs a belt, and sharpening.
The tractor has been in a barn unused for 9 years, so I plan on going through it pretty well. 
It has the B&S 16 horse which seems to run well. New battery, the trans fluid looks clean, but it's on the list for renewal.
I want to remove the deck (42 inch) but haven't yet figured out exactly how that gets done. It has a power lift so it's all new to me.
I'm really, really new the the Bolens breed..so any info on this new tractor would be appreciated!
I can see that I have a lot of threads to read here, and so let the fun begin!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nicely done! Looks like a time capsule. Oh, by the way.... welcome to our forum!


----------



## Zekkjacen

Very nice. Do you have a manual for it?


----------



## Dejablue

Zekkjacen said:


> Very nice. Do you have a manual for it?


Thanks.
Yeah I got a user manual on Ebay, and downloaded some other stuff from here.
So far this mower is a nice upgrade from the JD LT133 I sold.
I can cut lower, faster and the (new to me) hydrostatic is awesome.


----------



## Argee

Wow....that's a clean looking tractor. I've always heard nothing but good things about Bolens.


----------



## DrBailey

Sweeeet!! like new!


----------

